# Cow-Level



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Alle die Diablo 2 gespielt haben werden es kennen, 
das Cow-Level, 
wo man gegen aufrecht gehende Kühe mit großen Hellebarden kämpfen musste, und da Blizzard bei vielen Spielen nach Diablo 2 (unter anderem in WoW) die Aussage verbreitet hat: There's no cow level. Somit bleibt nur Diablo 3 übrig wo sie es wieder bringen müssten, was meint ihr?


----------



## Cekol (5. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Alle die Diablo 2 gespielt haben werden es kennen,
> das Cow-Level,
> wo man gegen aufrecht gehende Kühe mit großen Hellebarden kämpfen musste, und da Blizzard bei vielen Spielen nach Diablo 2 (unter anderem in WoW) die Aussage verbreitet hat: There's no cow level. Somit bleibt nur Diablo 3 übrig wo sie es wieder bringen müssten, was meint ihr?




warum bringen müssten? denke eher nicht das sowas nochmal kommt... da werden bestimmt ein paar neue lustige ideen kommen aber denke nicht das nochmal nen Cow-Level kommt....


----------



## Dahzu (5. Juli 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das Cow-Level einfach dazu, bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass wir das in D3 wiedersehen werden.


----------



## Premutos (5. Juli 2008)

Dahzu schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehört das Cow-Level einfach dazu, bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass wir das in D3 wiedersehen werden.


Hmm wieso gehört das dazu? In D1 gab es auch kein Cow-Level, oder irre ich mich da? Also bloß weil es in einem Teil drin war, ist es noch lange kein fester Bestandteil..
Aber irgendeinen Gag werden sie auf jedenfall reinbringen... ausschließen würde ich das Cow-Level allerdings auch nicht, aber denke eher, sie werden was anderes bringen...


----------



## Rhadus (5. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Alle die Diablo 2 gespielt haben werden es kennen,
> das Cow-Level,
> wo man gegen aufrecht gehende Kühe mit großen Hellebarden kämpfen musste, und da Blizzard bei vielen Spielen nach Diablo 2 (unter anderem in WoW) die Aussage verbreitet hat: There's no cow level. Somit bleibt nur Diablo 3 übrig wo sie es wieder bringen müssten, was meint ihr?



Also soweit ich weiß hat aber WoW auch nen Cow-Level... oder wie würdest du sonst Mulgore bezeichnen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelxzorn (5. Juli 2008)

Ehhm , in Diablo1 gab es auch einen Cow-Level, nur zur Info. =)
Und meiner Meinung gehört dieser einfach dazu und hat in diesem
Spiel so ziemlich etwas wie einen Kultstatus erreicht.

mfg & so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Juli 2008)

Cow-Level oder was anderes wird kommen ganz klar


----------



## Gulwar (5. Juli 2008)

Nein in D1 gabs keinen Cow-Level. Aber da begnann der Gag schon.
Da war irgendso ein NPC der sich als Kuh verkleidete und dann meinte: Ok, Ok, i´m not really a Cow.
Keine Ahnung mehr wie das genau war. War glaube ich der Typ der dann den Weg ins neue Gebiet vom Add-On freischaltete.
Irgendeine gagige Sache werden sie sicher einbauen. Ob ein Cow-Level oder was anderes ist ja net so wichtig. Hauptsache es macht Fun^^


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (5. Juli 2008)

lustig wärs muss aber net^^


----------



## Valinar (5. Juli 2008)

Es gab in Diablo 1 kein Kuh-Level aber das gerücht entstand schon im ersten teil.
Ich glaub weil da irgendwo 3 Kühe rumstanden^^


----------



## Mikaster (5. Juli 2008)

hoffen wirs mal, habe gerade mal wieder d2 angefangen^^ auf das cow level freue ich mich jetzt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TooM666 (5. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Nein in D1 gabs keinen Cow-Level. Aber da begnann der Gag schon.
> Da war irgendso ein NPC der sich als Kuh verkleidete und dann meinte: Ok, Ok, i´m not really a Cow.
> Keine Ahnung mehr wie das genau war. War glaube ich der Typ der dann den Weg ins neue Gebiet vom Add-On freischaltete.
> Irgendeine gagige Sache werden sie sicher einbauen. Ob ein Cow-Level oder was anderes ist ja net so wichtig. Hauptsache es macht Fun^^



"Hey you! Im just a cow, OKAY ?" sagte er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (5. Juli 2008)

In d1 gab es kein Kuhlevel es wurde nur ein gerücht vertreut wo gesagt wurden ist das man mit einer bestimmten reihenfolge die kühe anklicken müsste um ein level zu öffnen dann haben sich die Entwickler gedanken gemacht und ein Cheat für Starcraft rausgebracht "There is no Cow Level" als kleines Easter Egg als dann D2 Rauskam konnte man endlich das geheime lvl öffnen. 

Quelle:http://diablo3.ingame.de//spiel/kuhlevel/ hoffe konnte helfen =)


p.s JA ES KOMMT EIN KUH LEVEL MOWMOWMOWMOWMOWMOWMOW MO MOWWWWW


----------



## Deltacow (5. Juli 2008)

Magickevin schrieb:


> In d1 gab es kein Kuhlevel es wurde nur ein gerücht vertreut wo gesagt wurden ist das man mit einer bestimmten reihenfolge die kühe anklicken müsste um ein level zu öffnen dann haben sich die Entwickler gedanken gemacht und ein Cheat für Starcraft rausgebracht "There is no Cow Level" als kleines Easter Egg als dann D2 Rauskam konnte man endlich das geheime lvl öffnen.
> 
> Quelle:http://diablo3.ingame.de//spiel/kuhlevel/ hoffe konnte helfen =)
> 
> ...



Aber man konnte in der D1 Erweiterung Hellfire (war zwar von Sierra und nicht von Blizzard, aber is ja egal!) das Kuhkostüm erstehen wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann oder? Es gab zumindest ein Elchkostüm und auch ein Kuhkostüm, also eine Kuhrüstung^^


----------



## Crosis (5. Juli 2008)

denke ma das es wiederkommen wird aber dann nicht mit diesen billigkühen aus d2 sondern mit roten viechern mit dicken hörnern^^(oda  vllt sogar ne masse von diablos?^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Rhadus schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß hat aber WoW auch nen Cow-Level... oder wie würdest du sonst Mulgore bezeichnen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


owned XD


----------



## Schlaubel (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch nich verstanden was ein Cow Level ist...
Kanns mir einer erklären^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nich verstanden was ein Cow Level ist...
> Kanns mir einer erklären^^


Bonus lvl in dem du Kühe töten musst und du schöne ÄPIXXX OMFG kriegst^^


----------



## Gulwar (5. Juli 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nich verstanden was ein Cow Level ist...
> Kanns mir einer erklären^^



Am Anfang stand Wirret. Den gabs schon in D1. Im zweiten Teil liegt er aber in Tristram tot rum, hinterläßt aber ein Bein, mit dem man den Cow-Level öffnen kannst. Wenn du das Areal betrittst, erwarten dich viele böse Bullen die dich alle schlachten wollen. Und ein Kuhkönig, den du aber net schlachten darfst, weil du dann den Cow-Level nicht mehr öffnen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Früher gabs da massig EP und viele gute Items konnten da droppen, aber nachdem viele nur noch Kühe geplättet haben, hat Blizz Drops und Exp deutlich verringert.
Egal, Spaß machts immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juli 2008)

Man ist damals ins Cow-Level gegangen um "Cowruns" zu machen und zu lvln und nicht um Items zun finden, für Items waren immernoch Pindle, Mephi, Baal usw. da.


----------



## Gulwar (5. Juli 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man ist damals ins Cow-Level gegangen um "Cowruns" zu machen und zu lvln und nicht um Items zun finden, für Items waren immernoch Pindle, Mephi, Baal usw. da.


Das strimmt schon, allerdings war am Anfang das Cow-Level das einzigste Gebiet, in dem man ALLE Items finden konnte. Und zu jener Zeit auch häufiger zu finden als Baalruns.
Seitdem man dann beides, also Exp und Droprate herabgesetzt hat, sind Cow-Levels das, was sie von Anfang an sein sollten: Ein Easteregg. Mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Es wird nen Cow-level geben nur mit Hänchen^^


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Wie lame kann man sein...


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

ka obs wirklich n auch so genanntes lvl gibt  aber ich denke es wird warscheinlich sogar mehr als 1 "verstecktes" lvl geben ^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Juli 2008)

Diablo 3 wäre kein Diablo 3 wenn es kein Cow-level geben würde.
Es wird 100% eins geben. Sonst machen wa ne Petition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbob (6. Juli 2008)

wäre etwas einfallos nochmal das gleich zu bringen und würde auch nicht gut ankommen denke ich daher eher nein


----------



## Sichel_1983 (6. Juli 2008)

Was wäre ein Diablo ohne Cow-Level? Klar wirds eins geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (8. Juli 2008)

Na klar ^^.

Hier ein Video zu D2 X)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vdY1N7jsLgk&...feature=related


----------



## xDeadherox (18. Juli 2008)

Boha geiles Video echt ma. Ich denke sie werden das Kuh-LvL nachdem es so ein erfolg war noch mal machenen und ich freu mich schon drauf mich von den Kühen killen zulassen. Denn dann haben die sich imma alle um einen gestellt und komisch rum gemuuht das fand ich am geilsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
VG Deadhero


----------



## DieSchachtel (18. Juli 2008)

Ich denke nicht das es eins geben wird. Aber es wird ein Easter Egg geben. Das ist Blizzards Style.
Auch wenn es keins geben wird bin ich froh, denn dann wirkt Diablo3 wirklich nur noch als Eiskalter Neuaufguss vom Vorgänger und das will ja auch wirklich Niemand.
Vielleicht sogar ein lvl das wirklich richtig hart wird, indem wo der Spieler so richtig gefordert wird, ich meine so richtig.
Also kein einfaches Durchrushen wie im Cow lvl sondern eine richtige Herausforderung. Die absolute Hölle^^.

Ich stelle mir da eben ein Geheimes lvl vor, indem man gegen 50+ Diablos kämpfen muss die alle so um die 20% stärker sind als das original das man besiegen muss. Das wäre mal der Hit! Würde ich eher begrüßen als die Kühe nochmals zu sehen, denn die hab ich in DiabloII oft genug gekillt und wäre es ziehmlich leid wenn ich sie nochmals sehen müsste...Nein danke, abwechslung braucht das Spiel und nicht ZU VIELE Neuauflagen eines alten Gimmik.

mfg


----------



## iReap (18. Juli 2008)

Diablo ohne Cow-Level? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Auser sie lassen sich was neues in die Richtung einfallen.


----------



## Aratosao (18. Juli 2008)

Sagen wirs so, ich habe für ja gestimmt weil ich es hoffe

Das war echt toll. Wenn man durch das Portal geht und plötzlich nurnoch "muuuhhh" hört und ein paar kühe mit Hellebarden kommen;D

Lg Ara


----------



## Fiqqsaw (20. Juli 2008)

hmmm vlt bau blizz ja auch was andres ein zB ein schäuble lvl in dem man gegen vom bösen bush besessene innenminister antreten muss...


----------



## jolk (20. Juli 2008)

Ich bezweifle zwar,dass es sowas geben wird...aber hoffen darf man ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

@Fiqqsaw : eher unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## ZhouThai (20. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe doch, dass es eins geben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  noch heute liebe ich das Gemuhe wenn ich diesen Level betrete   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

meine antwort : mooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww

wenn sie nicht zutrifft war die umfrage und alle anderen meinungen falsch.


----------



## Würmchen (21. Juli 2008)

bin mir sicher das es sowas wie einen kuh lvl geben wird

auch wenns mal hühne sein sollten

aber ein geheimes lvl werden sie einbauen


----------



## Anarel (29. Juli 2008)

Xelxzorn schrieb:


> Ehhm , in Diablo1 gab es auch einen Cow-Level, nur zur Info. =)
> Und meiner Meinung gehört dieser einfach dazu und hat in diesem
> Spiel so ziemlich etwas wie einen Kultstatus erreicht.


Völliger Schwachsinn aber Hauptsache mal was gesagt.
Genauso die initiale Behauptung, "There is no cow level" bezöge sich auf sämtliche Blizzard-Spiele. Natürlich Unsinn, der Starcraft-Cheat greift das Gerücht eines Cowlevels von Diablo (Teil 1) auf, das durch die als Gag verstandenen drei Kühe in Tristram in die Welt gesetzt wurde. Mit WoW hat das mal so gar nichts zu tun.
Der Cowlevel in Diablo II war die Konsequenz der Gerüchteküche, ein Wiederauftreten im Nachfolger halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, zumal sich der Humor in PC-Spielen in den letzten zehn Jahren ein wenig entwickelt hat und, wie man an dem von mir zitierten Experten sieht, der Großteil der Spieler den vermeintlichen Running-Gag sowieso gar nicht mehr verstehen würde.


----------



## Eddishar (29. Juli 2008)

There is no cowlevel.


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

in wow sind andeutungen wie zb. balg des kuhkönigs oder unterhalb von sw auf ner farm die kuhprinzessin mit diener usw.

aber nochmal ein kuhlevel wird es nicht geben dafür achten sie heute viel zu sehr auf balancing und so nen kram.. in d2 konnte man dadurch ja recht flott leveln.
was mich schon die ganze zeit interessiert ist die frage ob es auch so mühsam wie in wow sein wird den char in d3 auf ein pasable stufe zu bringen?!


----------



## Blondi(e/ey) (29. Juli 2008)

Also für mich muss kein Kuhlvl rein. Is zwar witzig das gemuhe zu hören ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  aber es ging dabei nur ums Leveln, und das hat mich dabei immer genervt.
Da es im Bnet bei D2 so gut wie immer ums Leveln und das man total gute Ausrüstung hat ging, hoffe ich das da bei D3 nen bisschen was verändert wird. (Mir fällt nur grad nix ein)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Kuhlevel war was einmaliges! Nachdem das Gerücht aufkam das es irgendwo in D1 ein Cowlvl gibt und immer neue Spekulationen dazu kamen hat Blizzard verkündet, dass es kein Cowlvl gibt. Das Gerate gign aber weiter und wurde zu so einer Art Mythos. Und dann hat Blizzard es halt in D2 als lustiges kleines Special gebracht.
Deshalb denk ich das sie es nicht in D3 bringen werden. Es wär einfach überflüssig. Der Witz würde verloren gehen wenn sie es in jedem neuen Diablo bringen.


----------



## Racios (3. Dezember 2008)

Es wird kein Cow-Level sondern ein Sheep-Level geben.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2008)

Was haben Schafe mit Diablo zu tun?


----------



## Abrox (4. Dezember 2008)

There is no Cowlevel!


----------



## Tordil (5. Dezember 2008)

TooM666 schrieb:


> "Hey you! Im just a cow, OKAY ?" sagte er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn wir uns schon gegenseitig verbessern, dann aber bitte richtig. Genauer gesprächsverlauf der "Kuh":



```
Mooo

<noch mal anklicken>

I said Mooo

<noch mal anklicken>

Hey look, i'm just a cow, ok?

<noch mal anklicken>

Ok ok, i'm not really a cow (hier folgt dann das eigentliche Gespräch)
```

ihr habt also beide ein bisschen recht


----------



## Shany (8. Dezember 2008)

Schätz ma es gibt kein cowlevel, weil in dem diablo-lied von L80ETC (hoh, so weit is es jetzt schon), heißt glaub ich hellfire (siehe wowwiki) heißt es "there is no cowlevel".


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Dezember 2008)

Es gab in Starcraft einen Cheat mit diesem Namen, das bezog sich aber auf den ersten Teil von Diablo.


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (10. Dezember 2008)

Also eigentlich hat Blizzard mit "ThereIsNoCowLevel" und all den anderen versteckten Hinweisen doch mit Diablo 2 schlussgemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich hoffe nicht dass ich in Diablo 3 wieder soetwas gibt. Wenn schon dann eine Fortsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -


----------



## Beutelratte (10. Dezember 2008)

Shany schrieb:


> Schätz ma es gibt kein cowlevel, weil in dem diablo-lied von L80ETC (hoh, so weit is es jetzt schon), heißt glaub ich hellfire (siehe wowwiki) heißt es "there is no cowlevel".




von denen gibts n diablo lied ? kann mal einer den link posten bitte ?


----------



## Malehkith (11. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard wir kein weiteres Cow-Level einbauen , da sie das Cow-Level in Diablo2 nur aus ironie gemacht haben , weil in Diablo1 so viele Kühe waren dass die Community fragte ob es mal ein Cow-Level geben wird.
Da es dies nur gab wird es mit Sicherheit keins mehr geben

.


----------



## Yiraja (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich fand d as cow lvl imbaaa das muss auf jedenfall rein und das würd kommen


----------



## djmayman (12. Dezember 2008)

wowaddict schrieb:


> was mich schon die ganze zeit interessiert ist die frage ob es auch so mühsam wie in wow sein wird den char in d3 auf ein pasable stufe zu bringen?!





man kann das lvln von wow und D2 nicht miteinander vergleichen. bei wow gehts darum, dass man die jeweilige höchststufe erreicht, um den endcontent spielen zu können. bei D2 gehts nur ums weiterlvln. mit lvl 60 von 99 kann man den ganzen content durchspielen.

ich denke blizz wird keinen wow clon machen, sondern das hauptaugenmerk wieder aufs weiterlvln legen, wie in den vorherigen spielen auch.


----------



## t34m4n (12. Dezember 2008)

natürlich wird es wieder eins geben, aber sie werden es zuerst geheim halten und man muss wieder irgentlwelche tricks anwenden um reinzukommen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosfox (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube kaum das es in Diablo 3 ein Cow Level geben wird.
Warum ? Ganz klar es war ein Easteregg in diablo 2.
Oder gab es in Diablo 1 auch schon ein Cow lvl ? nein also.
Aber ich bin mir sicher das Blizz sich was anderes einfallen lässt, was bestimmt genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser ist.


Gruß Chaosfox


----------



## Kamaji (31. Dezember 2008)

Ob es ein Cow-Level geben wird.. weiß ich nicht aber es wird auf jeden Fall einen Ersatz geben^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (31. Dezember 2008)

Die ham doch extra gesagt das es da kein Cow Level geben wird ham sie extra zu diablo 3 gesagt


----------



## Altharis (2. Januar 2009)

Hmmmm... Entweder werden sie in D3 auch n Cow-Level machen, oder etwas, was dran angelehnt ist, vllt n "Schweine-Level"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf jeden Fall wirds "Wirts viertes Bein", oder so ähnlich, geben ^^


----------



## Abrox (2. Januar 2009)

djmayman schrieb:


> D2 gehts nur ums weiterlvln. mit lvl 60 von 99 kann man den ganzen content durchspielen.



Nunja, mit 40 kannst du auch den ganzen Content gesehen haben. Das einzige was sich mit Alptraum und Hölle ändert ist die Schwierigkeit und die Qualität des Drops.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (2. Januar 2009)

hoffe es gibt wieder ein cow level. Dieses geräusch wenn die sterben ist unbezahlbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja, in SC gibts auch nen cheat der "There is no cow level" heißt


----------



## Sprite13 (2. Januar 2009)

An alle die gerade verwirrt sind: Ja, in Diablo 2 gab es einen Cow-Level! Jeder der was anderes sagt hat keine Ahnung. Meine Quelle : Gamestar

Wer ins Cow Level will folgt der Erklärung von mir:

Spiel Diablo 2 durch. Starte eine neue Kampagne. Sammle in Tristram Wirrets Bein ein. Leg das Bein dann zusammen mit einer Rolle für Stadtportale in den Horadrim-Würfel und schon öffnet sich ein Portal ins Cow-level. Wie gesagt Quelle: Gamestar 12/2008

Eingebaut wurde der Level weil sich nach dem Release von Diablo 1 das Gerücht verbreitete es gäbe dort einen Kuh Level. Das wurde dann halt als Easteregg in Diablo 2 eingebaut. Viel Spaß beim Kühe Schnetzeln.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Januar 2009)

Jo, wurde in diesem Thread bereits ein paar Mal erläutert.
Aber Danke, dass du die beste existierende Quelle - die *Gamestar* - nochmal anführst.
Ein wirklich kompetentes und ernstzunehmendes Magazin - auch wenn sie in dieser Sache tatsächlich Recht haben.


----------



## Zukurio (3. Januar 2009)

Cekol schrieb:


> warum bringen müssten? denke eher nicht das sowas nochmal kommt... da werden bestimmt ein paar neue lustige ideen kommen aber denke nicht das nochmal nen Cow-Level kommt....


ch möchte mir eine neue Pfeffermühle zulegen, mit Kurbel.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Model "Heidelberg" von Zassenhaus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (3. Januar 2009)

Rhadus schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß hat aber WoW auch nen Cow-Level... oder wie würdest du sonst Mulgore bezeichnen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omg wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Januar 2009)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> und da Blizzard bei vielen Spielen nach Diablo 2 (unter anderem in WoW) die Aussage verbreitet hat: There's no cow level.


Aha? welche spiele kamen von blizzard den nach D2 noch außer wow? außer wc3.. und da stand das nirgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schreina (4. Januar 2009)

ah in D3 wirds ein frosch lvl geben^^


----------



## Fabian.T.Jacobsen (6. Januar 2009)

Mano man.. das COW LEVEL ist ein bestand teil von Diablo das mus einfach dabei sein sonst gibt es ja als level 99 niochts zu tun!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das COW LEVEL usw ist nice wens net da ist fehlt was in Diablo, wen es nicht dabei ist ruiniren sie das spiel!!! ES MUS! GLAUBE AN DEN PC GOTT DAS ES ERSCHAFFEN WIRD!


----------



## Spankey (6. Januar 2009)

Kein Cow-Lvl.

Vielleicht n Sheeplvl!

Klicken bis alle Schafe explodiert sind!


----------



## aRrAQ (7. Januar 2009)

Bashiok hatte mal erwähnt, dass es vielleicht so etwas ähnliches geben wird wie das cow level.
Aber er meinte, dass es nicht so werden würde wie die bisherigen weil sie nicht wollen dass es wie in diablo 2 zu dem ort wird wo man mit bestimmten zu bestimmten zeitpunkten am besten leveln kann.
Es soll ein Easteregg sein und nicht viel mehr so wie in dII

sry falls das schonmal jemand gesagt hat, habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen^^


----------



## Chaosfox (7. Januar 2009)

ich sags nochmal ^^
In dia 3 wird es auf keinen fall ein Cow lvl geben.


----------



## Zeljina (23. Januar 2009)

TooM666 schrieb:


> "Hey you! Im just a cow, OKAY ?" sagte er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vorher kam noch ''Moo.'' und ''I said moo!'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lôwenzahn1 (24. Januar 2009)

Also jedem das seine. Nur will ich nicht hoffen das die Peons bei Blizzard das hier alles lesen ..! Mittlerweile hab ich echt bedenken das die Leute wirklich auf eure Wünsche eingehen.
Um Himmels Willen ich will doch in D3 keine "Äpix". Die hats in Diablo nämlich noch nie gegeben. "Was wäre Diablo ohne die Muh Muh Farm?" .. Diablo die Erste!
*** ***

MfG 
Lôwe


----------



## thev (24. Januar 2009)

Es wird wohl mindestens eine Anspielung auf das Cow Level geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gehrkos (25. Januar 2009)

Hmm,
In Diablo 1 Gab es die Kühe,,
In Diablo 2 Gab es Cow- Level..

In Diablo 3 vielleicht eine Verzauberte Kuh ( NPC ) die dir was wichtiges Verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Oder ein Kuh-"Haustier"?...

Muss ja kein level sein kann ja auch was anderes ein Aber die Kühe wirds geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Gehrkos (25. Januar 2009)

Und es gab in Diablo "Epixx"...

Craft items.. Hatten denn Epic status  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Und Manche Uniquied hatten sicher auch gut in die Spalte "Epixx" gepasst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## I-mag (25. Januar 2009)

es wird ein "Pig" und ein "Chicken" lvl geben


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe doch stark dass es ein Cow Level in Diablo 3 geben wird, irgendetwas vergleichbares muss es fast geben.


----------



## Kalzifer (26. Januar 2009)

Juhuu^^ Ich fand das Cow Level immer richtig gut!!!

Freu mich das ich das dann bald in D3 weiterführen kann^^


----------



## Cruzes (26. Januar 2009)

In D1 soltle eigtl. erstmal ein Cow-lvl erscheinen, dieses wurde aber fallen gelassen. (Den Farmer gabt es aber und nen Gag in dem inoff. Add-On / Hellfire)
Dies wurde in D2 realisiert. 

In D3 wär mal was neues angebracht z.b. Chicken-lvl ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Januar 2009)

I-mag schrieb:


> es wird ein "Pig" und ein "Chicken" lvl geben


Was zum Teufel sollen Schweine oder Hühner mit Diablo zu tun haben?


----------



## Syrossan (26. Januar 2009)

kann sich überhaupt noch jemand an die hellfirequest erinnern? DAS war der hit überhaupt, war aber eher weniger bekannt...
ich wäre für ne neuauflage dessen!


----------

